# it's important that you don't do it yourself



## seitt

Greetings

How can I translate a sentence like “(the fact) that you don't do it yourself”, please?

For example, how about this sentence?
“If you're going to start telling people about the dangers of smoking, it's important that you don't smoke yourself.”

Could you translate this sentence into Turkish for me, please? I'm not sure if "that you don't smoke yourself" should be kendinizin içmemesi or kendiniz içmemeniz or what.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Nihilus

"Eğer insanlara sigara içmenin tehlikelerinden bahsedecekseniz, sigarayı kendiniz içmemeniz önemlidir."


----------



## Reverence

...that you don't do... : ...yapmaman(ız)

The translation just above is flawless. "Kendinizin içmemesi" would be the equivalent of "that your own self doesn't smoke".


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, super.


----------



## savater2007

If you're not looking for a mot a mot translation I would suggest you to use, "iyi örnek olmanız gerekir" "to be good example yourself" instead of using, "kendinizin içmemesi..."
For me it sounds better in Turkish. 
all the best,


----------



## Rallino

You can also use a continuous tense and get rid of the 'kendi'. I would naturally say:

Eğer insanlara sigara içmenin tehlikelerinden bahsedecekseniz, sizin de sigara* içmiyor olmanız *önemlidir.


----------



## seitt

Much obliged!

Just a thought: since we can say, "Eğer insanlara sigara içmenin tehlikelerinden bahsedecekseniz, sizin de sigara içmiyor olmanız önemlidir." (thanks, Rallino!), doesn't it follow logically that we can also say, "Eğer insanlara sigara içmenin tehlikelerinden bahsedecekseniz, kendinizin de sigara içmiyor olmanız önemlidir."?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Rallino

'Kendiniz' means _yourself_, but it behaves like a normal noun, so you have to construct a normal genitive construction*:
_Kendiniz-in + X-(s)i_ → _Kendinizin … olma*sı*_

This isn't any different from: _arabanızın kaporta*sı*_



*_construct a construction?_ Wow ~ so clever of me…!


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much for that too.

PS You can use 'to form' for 'to construct' here.


----------

